# Récupérer une playlist supprimée par erreur



## Grahamcoxon (17 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis vraiment dégoûté : Par mégarde, j'ai appuyé sur la touche "effacer" et ai supprimé ma playlist principale Itunes. Des heures de travail, pour trier mes chansons entre rock, pop, romantique...etc. Mises à néant ! Dites moi que je peux réparer mon erreur ! J'ai cru bien faire en branchant mon iPhone et resynchroniser, mais cela m'a effacé les Playlist de mon iPhone !

Help !


----------



## PHILBX (17 Octobre 2009)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je suis vraiment dégoûté : Par mégarde, j'ai appuyé sur la touche "effacer" et ai supprimé ma playlist principale Itunes. Help !



Bonsoir

il aurait, peut être, fallu faire un P+Z tout de suite.

Mais je comprends pas : playlist principale Itunes (kesako)

dans ITunes ?

dans le Finder

a tu; sauvegarde, time machine, clone ?


----------



## Grahamcoxon (18 Octobre 2009)

Argh ! P + Z, je sui stupide ! N'empêche c'est bête de pouvoir effacer aussi facilement une playlist. Même quand on efface une chanson il y a une demande de confirmation je crois !

En fait quand je dis playlist principale, c'est ma playlist avec le plus de chansons, donc celle qui m'avait demandé le plus de travail. Dans Itunes.
Non hélas, pas de Time Machine. Enfin si, remarque, un Time Machine d'il y a quelques semaines, donc trop vieux. Ou je peux récupérer ce que je veux ? Parce que je ne voudrais pas perdre d'autres documents ! Puis je sélectionner juste Itunes ?Merci en tout cas pour ton aide

AU pire j'en profiterai pour tout retrier et affiner mon tri : chanson française années 80, et...


----------



## zuuluu (27 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de ressortir ce sujet qui m'intéresse.
Je suis dans la même situation que Grahamcoxon à l'époque c'est à dire perte d'une playlist qui m'a demandé du boulot.
En fait, cette playlist a été effacée par mon fils sur mon iphone. Je me suis dit: "pas grave, je synchronise et je la récupère". Le problème, c'est que la synchronisation me l'a supprimée d'itunes. Comme beaucoup, je n'ai surement pas bien lu les messages d'avertissement avant de synchroniser.
J'ai time machine.
Pourriez vous m'indiquer comment retrouver cette playlist?

Bon après midi à tous

zuuluu


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2010)

Hello.

Concernant la récupération d'une liste avec Time Machine, je ne connais pas la manipulation, désolé.

Je suppose que la liste de lecture qui a été effacée contient les morceaux que tu écoutes le plus.

Dans ce cas, avec une liste de lecture intelligente tu peux peut être en récupérer pas mal,
avec le critère "Lecture est supérieur à ..."

Petit conseil pour éviter ce genre de soucis :
utiliser un des champs non-utlisés (regroupement, commentaire, ...) et y ajouter un truc genre "Ma playlist préférée".

Après c'est facile de récupérer la liste si elle est effacée par mégarde.


----------



## zuuluu (27 Août 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Petit conseil pour éviter ce genre de soucis :
> utiliser un des champs non-utlisés (regroupement, commentaire, ...) et y ajouter un truc genre "Ma playlist préférée".
> 
> Après c'est facile de récupérer la liste si elle est effacée par mégarde.



Merci pour ce trés bon conseil. C'est vrai que ça faciliterait mes recherches.

Pas d'autre idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

*Pour retrouver votre playlist avec Time Machine :*
Va dans le dossier "/Maison/Musique/iTunes/", sélectionne le fichier "iTunes Library".

Lance l'application "Time Machine" : va  à la sauvegarde (la date avant la suppression de la liste de lecture)
sélectionne le fichier "iTunes Library"
restaure le fichier "iTunes Library".
Bien entendu, vous n'aurez plus  dans iTunes (*tous les ajouts de musique et toutes les modifications *) faits après la date de cette sauvegarde .

*Pour avoir un avertissement* avant avant que iTunes ne supprime la liste de lecture,  cochée la case  "Réinitialiser les avertissements" dans les préférences avancés.

*Pour faire des sauvegardes de liste de lecture*:* clic droit sur la liste --> "Exporter..." , cela crée un fichier XML contenant les informations de la liste de lecture.

*Pour recréer la liste de lecture supprimée* (par accident)  à partir du fichier XML  : 
Menu "Fichier" --> "Bibliothèque" --> "Importer la liste..."


----------



## zuuluu (27 Août 2010)

NICKEL!

Un grand Merci Mac_Jac!! Je n'aurais plus à refaire toute ma playlist qui m'avait demandé pas mal de temps. Un soulagement!
Tes conseils me seront précieux!
A bientôt


----------



## mrrenard (10 Juillet 2013)

Mac_Jac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> *Pour retrouver votre playlist avec Time Machine :*
> Va dans le dossier "/Maison/Musique/iTunes/", sélectionne le fichier "iTunes Library".
> ...




Ah merci ça a marché tout de suite nickel !
C'est super !!!!!


----------

